# [email protected] 4 g



## drawde40599 (Aug 26, 2011)

,Hi, I have a Samsung galaxy s II, I LIVE in anchorage Alaska, and I'm having an issue with phone keep switching from 3 g to h (4g) I can't get a steady signal keeps switching about every 5 seconds I've tried a few radios and keep getting same problem, happening with stock Samsung rom and cyanogen 7 (latest nightly 31) is there a setting or something I have not set right? Anyone else having a issue like this? I remember there being a nubmer I can dial *#*#?????#*#* to set to north America on my other android any1 no this # or have any ideas?


----------



## Dorian (Jun 7, 2011)

It's a network thing. AT&T cycles through different radio states when you're not explicitly sending/receiving data. They're called FACH, DCH, PCH, and IDLE. The radio firmware will try to keep the WWAN connection idle as much as possible because it saves battery, and when in the IDLE state it drops down to HSDPA only (3G).


----------

